# Dye Sublimation.Cheapest way to go?



## CannonzCustomz (Oct 28, 2013)

I own a t-shirts store in a major city,(mom & pop) and would like to offer full t-shirt sublimation to my customers. Right now we just offer screen printing(outsourced locally) and heat transfer fast in store location.

how can i print sublimation sock and tshirts without 15-$20k to spend on a huge printer and huge heatpress (which i found to cost upwards of 8grand. please help.


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

You can outsource the jobs to someone like SKDave.


----------



## ColorProfiler (Jul 26, 2015)

your problem is not the printer it will be the heat press, as for the printer you can buy an Epson SC T-7270 44" for $3,500.00 and will do the printing job now for the heat press you must be aware that quality comes along with the pricing .


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Long term the problem is always the printer, heads $1500.00 ETC. Heaters long term are the cheapest part of Dye Sub.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

If you want to go all over sublimation then you probably can't get away without spending the money.

If you do get the equipment, why don't you consider adding soft signage to your offer (banners and flags), to help justify the expense? It is a massive market, and less seasonal than garments.


----------



## CannonzCustomz (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the input.Sk dave sent a nice kit out to me. It seems like I may have to spend a bit of money. Anyone knows a good place for sublimation socks under $4 a pair?.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

your pm is full


----------



## Span7 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi got a question and don't know where to post it. Bought Ricoh 2100 printer and sublimation ink off amazon. Didn't install the ink from the printer instead put the sublimation ink in straight away. Printed onto mug sized sublimation paper, print was clear and same colours as on my screen. (Printed from illustrator). I tape the image to the sublimation mug used the mug wrap and after it had been in the oven I cooled it down in tepid water. My image was just yellow on the mug. Did this twice, with the same results.
Anyone know what part of the process needs changing?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Just pm'd you Hannah,
here's the images of the mugs and hoodie using the 2100 (rubbish camera, sorry)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/dekzion-albums-more-pressings.html


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Span7 said:


> Hi got a question and don't know where to post it. Bought Ricoh 2100 printer and sublimation ink off amazon. Didn't install the ink from the printer instead put the sublimation ink in straight away. Printed onto mug sized sublimation paper, print was clear and same colours as on my screen. (Printed from illustrator). I tape the image to the sublimation mug used the mug wrap and after it had been in the oven I cooled it down in tepid water. My image was just yellow on the mug. Did this twice, with the same results.
> Anyone know what part of the process needs changing?


Firstly, please create a new thread and don't hijack other people's threads. It moves the convo away from the OP's issue. Just create a New Thread in the Sublimation forum where you currently are.... 

Secondly, if the print was clear and the same colors as on your screen, then I'm guessing you aren't using sublimation ink. It should be a dull matte-looking output. Either you are using regular ink jet inks or maybe you are printing on the wrong side of the sublimation paper. I've seen images of people buying the wrong ink and it coming out yellow because it isn't dye sub ink.

Where is the link to where you purchased your stuff?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Unless you're doing a whole lot of dye sub, SKDave is the way to go. If you buy your own printer, the ink is very expensive and you will have to print many many shirts to justify the cost. Also, the nozzles may clog if you don't use it a lot, resulting in more expense and headaches. I go through Dave for my coffee cup, T-shirt, and polyester ribbon transfers and his pricing is extremely reasonable.


----------



## CannonzCustomz (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for the great info,this forum is like the only good one arpund.I just purchased a Epson 1710 sublimation printer,100%Poly tees,sock,skirts,(which arent too cheap but I found my way around wholesale). And I bought the 13x19 sub paper.Can anyone point me to where to get tshirt/sock templates that.I.can use with Corel draw or photoshop.


----------



## CannonzCustomz (Oct 28, 2013)

By the way I plan to pull off these designs using a 16x20 heat press.Any tips on doing the pieces where I may have to press half the garment atba time?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

CannonzCustomz said:


> By the way I plan to pull off these designs using a 16x20 heat press.Any tips on doing the pieces where I may have to press half the garment atba time?


How big will your prints be? 16 X 20 is big enough for any design.


----------



## CannonzCustomz (Oct 28, 2013)

I plan to do some all over printed tees,I know kids sizes all good but doing an adult shirt do u think ill be able to press half the design then shift it and press the other half?(not trying to buy a huge commercial heatpress) in a mom n pop shop


----------



## CannonzCustomz (Oct 28, 2013)

Simular to these,sleeves not an issue dont plan to art them


----------

